

Interview Question: Why do you want to leave your company for this job? - isurfbecause

I have an interview for a front-end programmer position this Tuesday and I know they will ask this question. I am not sure how to answer it. My current work is boring and stale maintaining intranet web applications. Been doing this for 5 years. Please help :D
======
jamesbrewer
I have no experience in this area, so you can pretty much ignore any advice
that follows.

I think I would be very honest about this question. I would tell the
interviewer that my current job bores me and I don't feel intellectually
challenge, which is important to me. If the interviewer doesn't understand why
this is a problem then this company might not be one I want to work for
anyways.

------
matthiasb
Interview is all about honesty. I think there are 2 things you could say. The
first reason is that you have been in your current job for a long time and you
have learned a lot and became good at it. But it is not giving you any more
challenge and growth that you are looking for professionally. Another reason
you should think about is why this company is a better company than your
current one. There is got to be a reason why this is a better fit for you
professionally and personally. It could be what the company stand for, what
they sell, or the technology you will be using, you name it.

------
davidst
You just answered it. That's a perfectly fine, honest answer. The interviewer
might follow up with a question about trying to get another position within
the same company so be prepared to answer that.

~~~
isurfbecause
That is true, who are they to look down on me for giving an honest answer. I
already tried that many times haha, bottom line was I didn't have an
engineering degree!

------
njharman
Tell them the truth.

"My current work is boring and stale maintaining intranet web applications.
Been doing this for 5 years. I believe I've exhausted all opportunity for
growth at current job. I'm looking for a change and a challenge."

~~~
katherinehague
Agreed. You definitely answered your own question. Just tell them the truth.
There is nothing to be ashamed of in that answer.

------
brianm
"Ready for something new" is the standard and boring, but fair answer to a
totally unfair question.

~~~
njharman
Why is it unfair question? Other than they may not have a current job.

